# To buy or not to buy -- G17 versus G26.



## neo-logic (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi gang,

I'm split between the G17 and G26. I want to purchase it primarily for home defense but here's why I'm having the predicament. 

I don't perceive there to be a difference between the G17 and G26 in terms of reliability, accuracy, or stopping power (caliber) for home defense purposes. Sure the G17 has a higher capacity, but I like the option of being able to eventually and potentially (CA) going concealed with the G26. And the fact that G26 would take the higher capacity mags of G17 makes me think that going with the G26 means that I'd be buying myself the option of potentially going concealed while losing none of the functionality (including capacity) of the G17 for home defense usage, whereas purchasing the G17 would mean I lose the option of going concealed. 

If not for the concealment factor, do you think there is a huge difference between G17 and G26 in terms of reliability?

Also, how much of a difference in price can I expect?

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

No difference in price. No difference in reliability. A lot depends on your hand size and whether you can be happy with two fingers or three fingers support underneath when you're firing... (pinkie grabbing or pinkie not grabbing). Best thing is to go to a range that rents both and try them out. While you're there or in a friendly gun store, you might as well handle some other similar alternatives also. You might find something that feels better. In the same price and reliability class, I prefer the look and feel of Kahrs over Glocks... but they're very comparable... S&W M&P also (Compacts especially nice for me). If I was only going to have one pistol, yeah, I'd definitely go with a smaller one that I can comfortably carry despite having less round capacity. Extra magazines are quite easy to carry.

BTW, Genitron is a very handy tool for researching and comparing handguns:

http://www.genitron.com/HandgunDB/DB-Search-Handguns.asp


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

"No difference in price. No difference in reliability. A lot depends on your hand size and whether you can be happy with two fingers or three fingers support underneath when you're firing... (pinkie grabbing or pinkie not grabbing)."

I would go with the G26. They make different sized pinky extensions that work. If your hand is that large it won't hold comfortably just add the larger mag with a mag extension like below. Works for me.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer the G26.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The G19 is a pretty good comprimise.....................

RCG


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

G19 in my opinion. Besides, being concealable has more to do with proper gear (holster/cover garment) than the size of the pistol. If I can conceal a USP45, a G19 would be a piece of cake.

The one thing I don't like about the 26 is that during reloads, you have to adjust your grip on the pistol to allow for insertion of the magazine to avoid pinching the crap out of yourself (and potentially not fully seating the magazine). Any adjustment of your shooting grip is a potential area for bobbling the gun or losing it all together. In a defensive pistol, maintaining a good solid grip on your weapon is a must, at ALL times, even during the reloads. Not to mention that if you're in contact distance, having less to hold on to could lead to the weapon being taken from you. G19 is a good compromise.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*+1*

I am going to have to agree with Zhurdan on this one. I carry a Px4 9mm (Beretta) which is not widely considered a great cc pistol. It is a full size frame with a fairly long handle. However, I purchased it for its features and versatility and I was determined to find a configuration of the right holster, and location of the holster, to make it work for me. Once I found a combo that works well with me I couldn't be happier. I carry the pistol I want, in a way that is comfortable, and convenient to me.

Either way I think you will be pleased with your pistol, but I am not one of the opinion that you should sacrifice anything in order to conceal. I believe it is a matter of devoting time to figuring out how to comfortably carry and conceal the pistol that fits you and works best.

Good luck and safe shooting


----------

